# Karl sanders tone?



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 1, 2012)

anyone know his amp settings or close to them? thanks for any help.


----------



## book_of_lies777 (Jul 1, 2012)

According to Karl Sanders himself in the official Nile forum, the following is the equipment Sanders uses to perform:


*Guitars*

Dean V Nile Custom
Dean 79 V
Dean ML
KxK Spear V
KxK Double-Neck V
Godin Glissentar
Godin ACS Slim Solidbody Classical
Handmade Turkish ba&#287;lama saz


*Pickups*

Seymour Duncan Invader


*Strings*

SIT .070 .050 .038 .017 .012 .010


*Picks*

Dunlop Tortex Sharp 1.35 mm


*Amps*

Marshall JCM 2000 DSL 100 heads
Marshall 1960 a/b cabs with Celestion G12K-100 speakers


*Other Equipment*

Roland GP-8
Lexicon Digital Reverb
Roland GR-1 Guitar synth
Roland PK-5 Midi Pedals
Customized Dell Vostro *Sonar and Kontact software
M-audio Interface
Glyph Porta Drive
Motu interface
Radial Tonebone Plexi Pedal
Radial Direct Boxes
Radial JD-7
Monster cable


He's open about his main stuff, which has literally been the same for years and years, but gets pretty testy when people ask about it over and over again on their forums... that being said, he's always goosing stuff with this secret pedal or that and *WILL NOT* reveal stuff until he's darn good and ready, if ever. Some people are just funny that way.  

I think he'd flip out if someone asked him for his actual settings... and not in a good way.  LOL


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jul 2, 2012)

LOL JK. it's killer...


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 2, 2012)

how low does he set his mids?


----------



## Shannon (Jul 2, 2012)

There is a YouTube vid that shows the settings. It's the marshall dsl & as scooped as it gets. Cranked gain, 10-0-10 eq.


----------



## edsped (Jul 2, 2012)

Don't forget Gain 10 and Reverb 10 (not joking)


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 2, 2012)

thank you guys


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 2, 2012)

Shannon said:


> There is a YouTube vid that shows the settings. It's the marshall dsl & as scooped as it gets. Cranked gain, 10-0-10 eq.


 
what vid is it if you know?


----------



## edsped (Jul 2, 2012)

Warm-up with Dallas Toller-Wade and Karl Sanders (german) - YouTube

That's the one I was referring to anyway. Probably different videos.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 2, 2012)

Sweet! Thanks man.


----------



## book_of_lies777 (Jul 3, 2012)

edsped said:


> Warm-up with Dallas Toller-Wade and Karl Sanders (german) - YouTube
> 
> That's the one I was referring to anyway. Probably different videos.





wow... those are just cRaZy settings... They've got the gain, presence, treble, reverb(?!), and bass DIMED, with the mids at about 3. HAHAHA

I don't know why they'd do it like that, but there's *no way* that's how it is on their CDs, at least nowadays...   

Damn, I'm gonna dial that in on my GSP1101 and see how it sounds. LMAO


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 3, 2012)

They do not use reverb on the albums or live for rythem sounds...


----------



## Simon Dorn (Jul 3, 2012)

As far as i know, they use a Marshall JMP1 Preamp and the power section of a DSL 100


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 6, 2012)

I have been messing around with the settings and i have got as close as you can get to his tone on my randall. Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## HollowmanPL (Jul 7, 2012)

Seymour Invader for life!


----------



## neoclassical (Jul 7, 2012)

A lot of his tone is from the Duncan Invader. I was able to get those tones with that pickup through an Engl Fireball, a JCM 900, Laney AOR, and a TSL with that pup.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 7, 2012)

Yes Sir! The invader is awsome pup its in all my guitars!


----------



## Mega-Mads (Jul 7, 2012)

I asked carl around 2005 or so. He told me that their Setting(at that time) was Gain 10. Bass 10. Mids. 3. Treble 10. presence. 10. 
On solos and stuff the reverb would be maxed... 
It works on bedroom level xD


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 7, 2012)

Awsome man thanx


----------



## Luke Acacia (Jul 7, 2012)

Sounds like he is trolling with releasing such settings!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 7, 2012)

Luke Acacia said:


> Sounds like he is trolling with releasing such settings!



Judging by their tone...

I think he isn't lying.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 7, 2012)

It sounds close to his tone to me. I didnt think it would but it does. mids a lil over 2


----------



## book_of_lies777 (Jul 9, 2012)

they also wire their pickups direct to the output jack of their guitars, no volume, no tone controls, instead relying on the volume pedal in their pedalboards when they need to cut out the sound between songs, etc. (I heard Dallas and Karl explain that on some video a long time ago, I forget where) Karl points out the knobs on his guitars, but says they're just there. LOL


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 9, 2012)

I've seen Nile twice live, their live tone is, er...something I'd have made when 15, seriously. Way too much highs for my tastes.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 9, 2012)

Like their tone on all their albums


----------



## Krigloch the Furious (Jul 9, 2012)

Their live tone is incredible
Karl said they used a Splawn on the newest disk


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 9, 2012)

Yes it is. Their live tone his awsome!


----------



## Shaman (Jul 9, 2012)

Actually, recorded guitar tones in metal are usually very scooped. That's how the guitars sit well in a mix leaving room for the snare, vocals etc. The 10,0,10 is pretty extreme, but if you listen to the sound on the album, it is super scooped!

Marshall's are known to be very middy amps, so these settings are propably correct. I know the settings sound insane, but it's death metal, that's how they get the tone.

I had a Marshall DSL100 back in the day, and those settings got me super close to the Nile-tone.
( I do prefet MY tone a bit more mid-oriented though  )


----------

